

Tell HN: SPIL Games have a $50,000 contest for HTML5 games - benologist
http://www.html5contest.com/

======
benologist
I've had the opportunity to work with SPIL several times with my Flash games.
They've just started a push to get HTML5 games so if you're messing around
with it you might like to talk to them.

You can also talk to Martine Spaans who handles licensing for their Flash game
here:

[http://www.flashgamelicense.com/view_thread.php?thread_id=20...](http://www.flashgamelicense.com/view_thread.php?thread_id=20487)

or here:

[https://en.mochimedia.com/community/forum/topic/html5-the-
ot...](https://en.mochimedia.com/community/forum/topic/html5-the-other-way-
into-mobile-content)

They're an awesome company to work with, and the biggest company in the world
with online gaming by a _very_ big lead.

------
percept
Be sure to read the rules (affecting entrants and winners):

<http://www.html5contest.com/rules>

[Not a criticism, just full disclosure.]

~~~
Tichy
I suppose the key rule is this: "Once submitted, a prize winning Submission
becomes the exclusive property of Sponsor and will not be acknowledged or
returned."

~~~
benologist
Martine elaborated on that after some Flash developers raised the issue (since
that's not how we normally work either):

[https://www.mochimedia.com/community/forum/topic/html5-the-o...](https://www.mochimedia.com/community/forum/topic/html5-the-
other-way-into-mobile-content#22)

There is some flexibility on that issue.

~~~
Tichy
I see - they should write it like that in the rules, though.

~~~
benologist
Yeah I agree on that ... I wouldn't personally sign my IP over to anyone (at
least without a tidy bonus and/or performance bonus).

That said their HTML5 platform's going to be a bit of a moving target for a
while, it does make sense to have it the exception rather than the rule.

